# Bunny safe paint??



## kaymas (May 24, 2014)

Hey everyone! 

So we're moving and giving the buns more room!!! They'll get to live in the living room instead of our bedroom but this means they wont have anywhere to hide...which is important for our scaredy cat Nero lol. So I've gotten my brother to build them a little house but I want to paint a nice scene on it so it's not just plain wood. The thing is I don't want to paint it if the rabbits will get sick if they chew on it.....so, is there rabbit safe paint?!


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (May 24, 2014)

there is a paint brand called Mythic Non-Toxic Paint and its specifically safe for animals. 
www.mythicpaint.com/petsafe.aspx


----------



## kaymas (May 24, 2014)

Oh that would have been awesome!! Theres no where close to me that sells it though  Thanks for the reply!!


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (May 25, 2014)

I'm sure you could find a different paint. Just check for quick drying paints that are lead free and non toxic to animals.


----------

